
Show HN: Draw Database Diagrams Using Code (DSL) – Dbdiagram.io - huy
https://dbdiagram.io/
======
huy
OP here, let me share a bit on the backstory of this.

1 odd month ago, our interns were starting to build this little project, our
goal is to integrate into the current product (a cloud-based BI), so our users
could easily understand their database structure to analyze them.

After a few weeks, we realized that it could potentially become a standalone
application to help data analysts/developers design or share their own
database diagrams, so we decided to bring it out as a free tool.

The feedback so far from our early users has been really great, so we decided
to launch here on HN. Please give it a try and share with us your feedback!

------
tmdcmnr
Cool project dude! I tend to use plantUML for this use case but I might
actually give this a try. A small suggestion is that you should show the
relation between two table (EG: one - many) by default. It's really annoying
to hover on the small line to see the actual relation.

~~~
huy
Thanks for the feedback on the showing of relations by default!

------
ccakes
Looks good, will give it a go. One bit of feedback, the viewport in Safari is
busted - [https://imgur.com/a/ksfCCtK](https://imgur.com/a/ksfCCtK)

What kind of import formats are you planning to support? DDL, dot, UML?

~~~
huy
Thanks! We will support DDL of individual SQL databases (postgres, mysql,
etc). I.e. you can copy your CREATE TABLE statements here and we will
translate them.

